# Collet rack mount



## akjeff (Jun 26, 2021)

Got an R8 collet rack off ebay, and made a mount for it off the end of the support arm of the DRO display. Puts it in a really handy, out of the way location. Had a piece of 6061 from a cut off assortment I bought that was T shaped, and perfect. A little bit of bandsawing, skim .080"-.100" on the mill, and some drilling and tapping. A pair of bolts hold the stub in the square tube of the DRO support.


----------



## Shotgun (Jun 28, 2021)

That seems like a lot of weight to hang out that far.  Not worried about mill vibration bringing it down?


----------



## akjeff (Jun 28, 2021)

Shotgun said:


> That seems like a lot of weight to hang out that far.  Not worried about mill vibration bringing it down?


Not at all. The arm is made of 1-1/2" steel square tube, that's bolted to the lift eye of the ram. It doesn't move. If the mill vibrates strongly enough to move the arm, then I'm doing something wrong, or there's something wrong with the mill. The old DRO display that this one replaced probably weighs more than this collet rack!


----------



## Larry$ (Jun 28, 2021)

I have 6 of my most commonly used collets, a 2" shell mill and a drill chuck riding on my DRO, has been there 4 years w/o any problems. Handy!


----------

